# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Privatización del canal de Isabel II

## perdiguera

El periódico el País, en su edición digital publica hoy la siguiente noticia:




> El Constitucional admite el recurso del PSOE contra la privatización del Canal
> El recurso de inconstitucionalidad fue presentado por 50 senadores del PSOE contra el proyecto del Gobierno de la Comunidad de sacar a bolsa la empresa pública
> 
> Elena G. Sevillano / Agencias Madrid16 MAY 2012 - 13:53 CET
> 
> El Tribunal Constitucional (TC) estudiará el recurso de inconstitucionalidad presentado por 50 senadores del PSOE contra el proyecto del Gobierno de la Comunidad de Madrid de privatizar la empresa pública del agua, el Canal de Isabel II. A través de una providencia fechada del 8 de mayo, el TC ha resuelto admitir a trámite ese recurso a finales de marzo contra algunos artículos de la llamada ley escoba de los Presupuestos de la Comunidad, aprobada en diciembre pasado por la Asamblea de Madrid y que aluden a la privatización de la empresa pública de suministro de aguas.
> 
> Tal como establece la ley, el Constitucional da traslado de la demanda y documentos presentados al Congreso de los Diputados y al Senado, al Gobierno central y al regional y a la Asamblea de Madrid, para que puedan alegar lo que consideren conveniente. Según dijo al anunciar el recurso el líder socialista madrileño, Tomás Gómez, tiene como finalidad "frenar eso que ha decidido el Gobierno del PP, el Gobierno de la señora (Esperanza) Aguirre, que es privatizar el agua de todos los madrileños"
> 
> ...


Fuente:http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2012/05/...87_988779.html

Ya veremos en lo que queda, pero no tiene buena pinta.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:

En la memoria del Canal de Isabel II del año 2010, en el apartado 15, subapartado 8 (Inversiones Inmobiliarias) en el detalle de las Inversiones inmobiliarias que no han generado ingresos al 31 de diciembre, hay una valoración del coste de los Teatros del Canal de 115.822 miles de euros (casi 20 mil millones de las antiguas pesetas). 

En dicha memoria se indica textualmente: "Destacar como inversión significativa la ejecución de los Teatros del Canal la cual supuso un hito muy importante para el desarrollo cultural de la Comunidad de Madrid. A tal efecto, Canal de Isabel II formalizó un convenio con la Consejería de Cultura y Turismo de la Comunidad de Madrid, en virtud del cual cede a título gratuito el uso de los referidos Teatros, ....."
Las afirmaciones de que es necesario una "capitalización" para obtener fondos para inversiones al objeto de mejorar las infraestructuras del Canal, parece un contrasentido cuando tan recientemente ha invertido cerca de 20 mil millones de las antiguas pesetas en un teatro que cede gratuitamente a la Consejería correspondiente de la comunidad de Madrid.
Si no hay dinero para poner tuberías, ¿como se justifica ese derroche?.

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Eso es exactamente lo que ha pasado con las cajas de ahorros desde que se metieron los políticos en ellas.
Y así les ha ido.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso es exactamente lo que ha pasado con las cajas de ahorros desde que se metieron los políticos en ellas.
> Y así les ha ido.


Si es que... donde meta la mano un político, mejor salir corriendo de aquí.

Como un político se moje las manos, al final te acaba salpicando, el se las seca y encima salen libres de toda culpa  :Mad:

----------

